# ich kann net booten

## webslider

hallo

hab gentoo aufsetzen wollen.. 

aber nach der grub installation hab ich ja rebooten muessen...

es steht aber nur wenn ich dann boote....

client mac addr. ................. guid: ffffffff-ffff-ffff-ffff-ffffffffffff

DHCP ( es tut mal laden )

PXE-E52: no boot filename received 

PXE-MOT: existing nvidia boot agent  

boot boot failure, insert system disk and press enter

meine partitinen lauten

dev/hda1 windows

dev/hda2 boot * (als boot gesetz)

dev/hda3 swap

dev/hda4 root

kernel: developement-source ( also ich habe emerge developement source ausgefuehrt )

also kernel-2.6.9

mein grub.conf schaut so aus

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1) /grub/splash.xpm.gz

titel=gentoo linux 2.6.9

root (hd0,3)

kernel (hd0,3) /kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/hda4 video =vesafb

hdx= stroke

title=windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

makeactive

chainloader +1

hab genau das getan was in den installation guide steht.. muss wohl was uebersehn haben aber weiss nicht was

hoffe ihr koennts mir weiterhelfen.. danke im voraus

----------

## Romses

 *webslider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> client mac addr. ................. guid: ffffffff-ffff-ffff-ffff-ffffffffffff
> 
> DHCP ( es tut mal laden )
> ...

 

Willst du über das Netzwerk booten?

 *webslider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mein grub.conf schaut so aus
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

title Kernel 2.6.8

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.8.r3 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60

```

Du hast da Leerzeichen in deiner Konfiguration...

Versuche es mal ohne...

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob man das /boot Verzeichnis mit angeben muss.

Ich kann mir auch denken, dass das "=" Zeichen im title stört.

Gruß Romses

----------

## psyqil

 *webslider wrote:*   

> titel=gentoo linux 2.6.9

 Das hatten wir doch letztens schonmal, titel != title  :Wink: 

----------

## webslider

nein ich will es nicht mit network booten...

es machts automatisch... wie kann ich das abstellen??

mhh

in installtations guid steht dort mit ein "="

is das "=" irrelevant ??

und wie schaue ich welche kernel ich genau habe ??

welche release... ?

also das mim titel unhd title hab ich schon ausgebessert geht aber immer noch net  :Razz: 

----------

## Robelix

 *webslider wrote:*   

> nein ich will es nicht mit network booten...
> 
> es machts automatisch... wie kann ich das abstellen??
> 
> 

 

Im BIOS

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mhh
> 
> in installtations guid steht dort mit ein "="
> ...

 

im grub.conf ist das Fehlen oder vorhandensein von = egal.

Sehr wohl relevant ist title vs. titel!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und wie schaue ich welche kernel ich genau habe ??
> 
> welche release... ?

 

uname -a

----------

## webslider

mit uname -a steht nur welche kernel mein livecd hat.. mit dem ich es starte.. aber nicht denn kernel den ich instaliert habe..

----------

## Robelix

 *webslider wrote:*   

> mit uname -a steht nur welche kernel mein livecd hat.. mit dem ich es starte.. aber nicht denn kernel den ich instaliert habe..

 

uname -a zeigt immer den kernel der läuft.

willst wissen welchen kernel du gebaut hast? Dann schau' wohin der symlink /usr/src/linux zeigt.

robelix

----------

## webslider

kann mir wer die grub.conf geben.. bin zu unfaehig ein conf zu schreiben...

brings irgendwie net zum laufen...

bootet einfach nicht

----------

## Deever

Dann benutz doch lilo? Für einen Bootloader würd ich mir keinen abbrechen...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Robelix

Nuja, auch ein lilo will konfiguriert sein...

da schau' ich mir deine grub.conf nochmal genauer an...

 *webslider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dev/hda1 windows
> 
> dev/hda2 boot * (als boot gesetz)
> ...

 

dev/hda1 windows -> grub: (hd0,0)

dev/hda2 boot * (als boot gesetz) -> grub: (hd0,1)

dev/hda4 root -> grub: (hd0,3)

also:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1) /grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo linux 2.6.9

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1) /kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/hda4 video =vesafb hdx= stroke

title=windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

probier das mal...

robelix

----------

## webslider

@robelix

danke fuer deine bemuehungen aber leider hat es nichts gebracht...

mhh das habe ich gemacht..

vielleicht findet ihr ein fehler in meine vorgehungsweise:

emerge grub

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

grub shell

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

quit

grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda

hab ich auch schon versucht beides geht nicht

irgendwie schaff ich nicht in mbr zu schrieben.. bzw zu lesen ? mh

----------

## Robelix

Kommt der Fehler nach dem setup (hd0)?

Dann kann's sein, daß dein BIOS einen MBR-Schutz aktiviert hat.

Im Bios nach Bootsektor-Protection, Virus-Protection oder ähnlichem suchen und abschalten.

(Das Zeug hatte in der DOS/Win3-Zeit seine Berechtigung, als sich ein guter Teil der Viren in den Bootsektor eingenistet haben)

robelix

----------

## webslider

nein dort steht nichts... das esnicht in mbr schreiben kann oder nicht

ich vermute es nur es liegt an mbr 

und ein bootsektor pret.. etc hab ich alle abgeschaltet geht a net

also ein freund hat mit ssh mal nachgeschaut und versucht zu richten..

er meint es kann schon in mbr schreiben nur es liest dann net von mbr bzw die hdd kann nicht gelesen werden

----------

## webslider

hehe

hab nun mal testen wollen

ob die platte am arsch ist

hab die win xp cd reingelegt und vergessen auf enter zu druecken

damit es auch von cd startet

dann aber ladet sich linux.. aber kaum zu erkennen da alles verschwommen war....

als es fertig geladen hat ( die checks )

is der com eingefroren....

edit:

computer is net eingefroren..

ich kann linux starten.. aber ich seh nur nix 

da der hintergrund wie in der matrix ausschaut.. verschwommen..... alles und nur in weiss 

und dann alles mit ein windows cd ?

----------

## Robelix

very weird, indeed.

----------

## webslider

hab nun den ganzen vorgang nochmal gemacht...

mit der windows xp cd

nur anstatt grub hab ich nun lilo oben....

lilo startet aber nur mit starthilfe von windows xp cd....

kann mir da jemand helfen ??

is mir zudumm mit windows linux zu starten

oder gibs ne andere boot manager was ihr mir empfehlen koennts ?

edit:

is das aber normal das ich nach den ersten reboot starte und kein framebuffer einschaltet ??Last edited by webslider on Mon Nov 01, 2004 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gekko

Der von Suse Linux soll ur super sein   :Laughing: 

----------

## webslider

und was is der von suse ?? wie heißt es ?

----------

## Anarcho

Offensichtlich hast du Bios was falsch eingestellt. 

Du musst dort die Boot-reihenfolge ändern, mach die Festplatte mal zuerst.

----------

## webslider

jo war eh schon die ganze zeit

hdd-0

hdd-1

cdrom

so schaut mein boot reiehnfolge aus

----------

## Gekko

Nix für ungut webslider:

Könntest Du vielleicht sowas wie Gross/Kleinschreibung, Satzzeichen verwenden und versuchen Dich nicht zu vertippen? (das hier ist ein Forum und kein Chat).

Der Grub ist anundfürsich schon super, weil er sehr einfach zu konfigurieren geht.

Poste mal deine /etc/fstab, vielleicht ist die falsch?

----------

## webslider

Ja sorry Gekko, werde mich bessern.

Hmm wenn ich aber mit meiner WindowsXP CD, Linux starte

erscheint ein nofb console und ich kann mich nicht als root einloggen.

mein fstab:

/dev/BOOT                   /boot            ext2     defaults,noatime      12

/dev/ROOT                   /                  xfs       noatime                   01

/dev/SWAP                   none            swap    sw                           00

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom   auto     defaults,ro,noatime   00

/dev/fd0                      /mnt/floppy   auto     defaults,noatime       00

none                           /proc            proc     defaults                    00

none                           /dev/shm      tmpfs   defaults                    00

So das steht drinnen.

----------

## Deever

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Nix für ungut webslider:
> 
> Könntest Du vielleicht sowas wie Gross/Kleinschreibung, Satzzeichen verwenden und versuchen Dich nicht zu vertippen?

 Und vorallem mal das schwachsinnige Geplenke sein lassen?

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## webslider

1.) wie ich schreibe geht dir mal nichts an

2.) wenn dich das so sehr stoert, dann lese nicht weiter.

3.) wenn du kein positiven Beitrag hinzuzufügen hast, dann byebye

Es geht auch netter, nimm dir ein bsp. von Gekko

Danke Deever fuer deine unkonstruktiven "Senf".

Ich habe es vermerkt

----------

## hoschi

Es geht ihr beiden um die songenannte Netiquette, das erleichtert den Umgang und die spätere Verwertung für alle Nutzer des Internets (früher das Usenet).

Sollte jemand später ein ähnliches Problem haben, oder später einfach mal diesen Post zum Spass lesen wollen, weil dieser z.B. archiviert wurde wegen seines besonders Unterhaltsamen Inhalts (Beispiel: http://forum.counter-strike.de/bb/thread.php?TID=60663[/url]), dann erleichtert ein sauber geschriebener Text (ähnlich wie ein sauber geschriebener Quelltext) das geschriebe "Aufzunehmen" enorm.

----------

## Anarcho

 *webslider wrote:*   

> Ja sorry Gekko, werde mich bessern.
> 
> Hmm wenn ich aber mit meiner WindowsXP CD, Linux starte
> 
> erscheint ein nofb console und ich kann mich nicht als root einloggen.
> ...

 

Äh....warum steht da BOOT/ROOT/SWAP drin? Hast du etwa vergessen das durch die wirklichen partitionen zu ersetzen vergessen?

Ach ja, und an Deever muss man sich einfach gewöhnen...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## webslider

oohhhaa..

Jop Jop... habe es uebersehen.

Danke fuer den Hinweis, werde es morgen gleich ausprobieren

----------

## Gekko

Dachte ich's mir doch, dass die fstab falsch ist.   :Razz: 

----------

## webslider

mhh 

Schoen waere es.

Hab gerade mein /etc/fstab geaendert, aber ohne Erfolg.

Es geht immer noch nicht. Hat wer noch vorschlaege ? oder habe ich einfach in mein fstab falsche angaben geschrieben?

Kann mir wer seine fstab mal posten, damit ich es vergleichen kann ? 

Danke

----------

## Gekko

Ich geb dir einen Tipp: Schreib Dir beim Installieren solcher Systeme vorher auf was Du geplant hast. D.H. was möchte ich mit der Festplatte machen - welche Partitionen muss ich dafür anlegen, wie heissen die Partitionen dann usw. Anhand Deiner Aufzeichnungen und Überlegungen im Vorfeld tust Du Dir wesentlich leichter Fehler zu vermeiden bzw. zu finden. Ich habe für meine Systeme eine eigen Mappe mit Doku - teils selbstgeschrieben, weil ich mir dadurch einfach leichter tu. Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf die olle Platte sondern auch auf diverse andere Dinge wie z.B. welche Chips sind da drauf auf dem Brett, damit ich nacher beim Kernelbasteln die richtigen Optionen angebe und so weiter.

Zu Deinem Problem: Wenn Du definiv weisst, dass Deine Bootpartition z.B. /dev/hda1 ist, dann musst Du einfach nur /dev/hda1 statt /dev/BOOT eintragen. Aber Du musst schon selbst wissen was Du wo gemacht hast, sonst kann Dir wahrscheinlich keiner die richtige Antwort auf die Nase picken.

LG & viel Erfolg, Gekko

----------

## webslider

Ja, das ist mir schon klar.

Was fuer hardware ich in meinen Computer habe. weiß ich eh ganz genau.

Wie gesagt hab alles durchgecheckt und es "sollte" eh gehn. Wie gesagt hab von einem Freund mit ssh mein Com checken lassen, was ich eventuell falsch konfiguiert habe, aber auch ohne Erfolg.

Das mit dem Fstab war meine letzte Hoffung, aber anscheinend mag gentoo mich einfach nicht. Oder ich bin nicht faehig es zu installieren.

Wie ich meine Part genannt habe weiß ich eh, und habe es auch so eingetragen. Ich hab einfach kein ueberblick mehr was ich noch versuchen koennte. Ueberhaupt finde ich es komisch, dass ich mit eine Windows CD, zu Linux bootmanager gelang. Obwohl ich dann nicht als root einloggen kann bzw kein framebuffer aktiviert ist. obwohl ich gentoo mit fb installiert habe und in meine grub/lilo.conf video=vesafb reingeschrieben habe.

----------

